# New TiVo developer site?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe I'm just late to the party, but when did the TiVo developer site change? I was just checking it out for the first time in a while and now it's a REST style API using OAuth 1.0 to request metadata and images. Doesn’t even mention control of TiVo devices. Has it been like that for a long time and I just missed it? Or is this new?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe I'm just late to the party, but when did the TiVo developer site change? I was just checking it out for the first time in a while and now it's a REST style API using OAuth 1.0 to request metadata and images. Doesn't even mention control of TiVo devices. Has it been like that for a long time and I just missed it? Or is this new?


Probably around the time Rovi bought Tivo. Rovi was/is an electronic guide and metadata company so it makes sense they would have an API to their data.


----------

